# I just might git rid of the last Windows computer in the house.



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 30, 2017)

So here I am sitting here doing some work, emailing a client...I have open office spreadsheet open doing an estimate for someone...and why the heck is this laptop so goddang slow right now?
 As i am sitting here WORKING...and it becomes almost unusable. i launch the Task Manager...100% disk usage and 96% memory and whut?...90% network??
What the hell is going on...what program is using this much data...none that I can see...how is this possible,,,none of the processes are sending/receiving....but wait....for a few seconds I see "Windows update"... FML.
  Son of a bitch. Stick this system up M$'s ass.
*Microsoft:* "We are here!, Get out of the way!...Microsoft coming through!...anything else you are doing is irrelevant and subservient to our access!!".

  F*ck Microsoft.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 30, 2017)

I'm beginning to tire of it myself. I just dont know about learning a new OS all over again being worth the time.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 30, 2017)

Natural Citizen said:


> I'm beginning to tire of it myself. I just dont know about learning a new OS all over again being worth the time.



I have used Linuxmint and Ubuntu for years.
There is really nothing to learn. If 90% of what you do is via the internet and a browser, than nothing is different at all. Well...except it is faster.


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 30, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> So here I am sitting here doing some work, emailing a client...I have open office spreadsheet open doing an estimate for someone...and why the heck is this laptop so goddang slow right now?
> As i am sitting here WORKING...and it becomes almost unusable. i launch the Task Manager...100% disk usage and 96% memory and whut?...90% network??
> What the hell is going on...what program is using this much data...none that I can see...how is this possible,,,none of the processes are sending/receiving....but wait....for a few seconds I see "Windows update"... FML.
> Son of a bitch. Stick this system up M$'s ass.
> ...


you do know that you can change it so that it downloads and then you can choose to install the updates at a later date, say...oh, I don't know.  When your sleeping?


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 30, 2017)

You were expecting anything else designed and programmed by The Best & The Brightest?


----------



## Sonny Clark (Nov 30, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> So here I am sitting here doing some work, emailing a client...I have open office spreadsheet open doing an estimate for someone...and why the heck is this laptop so goddang slow right now?
> As i am sitting here WORKING...and it becomes almost unusable. i launch the Task Manager...100% disk usage and 96% memory and whut?...90% network??
> What the hell is going on...what program is using this much data...none that I can see...how is this possible,,,none of the processes are sending/receiving....but wait....for a few seconds I see "Windows update"... FML.
> Son of a bitch. Stick this system up M$'s ass.
> ...


Download and install the following.
CCleaner - The world's most popular PC cleaner & optimization tool - Piriform
Run it at least three times a week. It has many features that will keep you're computer running nicely. It's great for checking to see what's loaded and running on your computer. It also has a great "uninstall" feature to remove unwanted programs. You can see what loads and runs at startup.
It just might be a solution for you. If you would like help finding out what's wrong with your computer, download and install "Download TeamViewer | TeamViewer" and I'll be able to check your computer for you.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 30, 2017)

Sonny Clark said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > So here I am sitting here doing some work, emailing a client...I have open office spreadsheet open doing an estimate for someone...and why the heck is this laptop so goddang slow right now?
> ...



That's not going to do a thing when the OS itself is the culprit.
Also keep in mind I use NoScript/ABP and Brave as a browser. I run Hijackthis occasionally also.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 30, 2017)

Apple I have found to be unintrusive.  Always know when the windows laptop goes to crap it must be updating.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 30, 2017)

Sonny Clark said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > So here I am sitting here doing some work, emailing a client...I have open office spreadsheet open doing an estimate for someone...and why the heck is this laptop so goddang slow right now?
> ...


/----/ I've use CCleaner for years. it's great


----------



## fncceo (Nov 30, 2017)

Never felt the need to upgrade from my last computer ...


----------



## Sonny Clark (Nov 30, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


The Operating System works great for multi-millions of users. There's not a thing wrong with Microsoft Internet Explorer. Your problems are not Windows, Internet Explorer, nor a Microsoft related. Your problem seems to be some third party issue, which is easy to fix. I've been using Microsoft Windows Explorer for 22 years now, and haven't had issues, except for Windows Vista, which was a complete failure.

It sure sounds like you have something running in the background that's slowing your computer down. If you want help, just let me know. It's a free service that I provide to a lot of people. I've been doing it since 1995.


----------



## RWNJ (Nov 30, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> So here I am sitting here doing some work, emailing a client...I have open office spreadsheet open doing an estimate for someone...and why the heck is this laptop so goddang slow right now?
> As i am sitting here WORKING...and it becomes almost unusable. i launch the Task Manager...100% disk usage and 96% memory and whut?...90% network??
> What the hell is going on...what program is using this much data...none that I can see...how is this possible,,,none of the processes are sending/receiving....but wait....for a few seconds I see "Windows update"... FML.
> Son of a bitch. Stick this system up M$'s ass.
> ...


I switched to a Linux OS. It's called Elementary OS, and you can get it for about 5 dollars. It's almost exactly like using windows, as far as the GUI goes. I can't play some of my games on it, but I have my system set up for dual boot. I'm loving it. If you want to take the plunge, I can help you set it up.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 30, 2017)

Sonny Clark said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


  

He's an IT tech ya moron.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 30, 2017)

Sonny Clark said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


Yeah, that something running in the background is called a forced Microsoft update and if you're running Win 10 and still using IE (not Edge) then you better have some serious protection on board.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Nov 30, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Yes, Possible.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 30, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > So here I am sitting here doing some work, emailing a client...I have open office spreadsheet open doing an estimate for someone...and why the heck is this laptop so goddang slow right now?
> ...


Of course if you're like me you turn your computers off at night........  Plus you revert back to Win 7 and block all Win 10 upgrades now that Microsoft has finished blocking our ability to completely lock out background apps like Cortana.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Nov 30, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Hey, ask me if I give a shit.

Moron


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 30, 2017)

Sonny Clark said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


He even stated he checked Processes and that's what was happening.  You know how to check Processes......... right?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 30, 2017)

Sonny Clark said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


The thing is Spunny is you're out of your depth in this sub-forum.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Nov 30, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I sure do.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Nov 30, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


You're entitled to your opinion.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 30, 2017)

Sonny Clark said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


Now that's amazing.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Nov 30, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 30, 2017)

Sonny Clark said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


He's an IT tech, I build computers and configure OS set ups, opinion has nothing to do with it, knowledge does.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 30, 2017)

Sonny Clark said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


It wasn't a compliment.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Nov 30, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


OK


----------



## Sonny Clark (Nov 30, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I know.
None were expected.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 30, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> So here I am sitting here doing some work, emailing a client...I have open office spreadsheet open doing an estimate for someone...and why the heck is this laptop so goddang slow right now?
> As i am sitting here WORKING...and it becomes almost unusable. i launch the Task Manager...100% disk usage and 96% memory and whut?...90% network??
> What the hell is going on...what program is using this much data...none that I can see...how is this possible,,,none of the processes are sending/receiving....but wait....for a few seconds I see "Windows update"... FML.
> Son of a bitch. Stick this system up M$'s ass.
> ...


Take it back to Win 7 where you have full control back.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 30, 2017)

Sonny Clark said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



What part of "Windows Update" as the process that was eating the computer that you don't understand? 
   I


----------



## Sonny Clark (Nov 30, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


No part.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 30, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Never felt the need to upgrade from my last computer ...


/——/ My Tandy 286 was a workhorse.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 30, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Never felt the need to upgrade from my last computer ...
> ...


All kidding aside my favorite computer was my Commodore 128


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 1, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > So here I am sitting here doing some work, emailing a client...I have open office spreadsheet open doing an estimate for someone...and why the heck is this laptop so goddang slow right now?
> ...



I wish I could, but I bought the laptop with Win10 on it...unless there is a way to back out to Win 7?
But alas...I think this is finally it. Just done with Windows.


----------



## Bonzi (Dec 1, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Never felt the need to upgrade from my last computer ...



The good old days!  Bring back Win 3.1!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 1, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


You can buy a valid OS download online for under $30 that Microsoft will accept and authenticate, just install it (be careful which one you go to).  This laptop came with Win 8.1 and the day it showed up at the house I had a Win 7 disc waiting for it.  There was one thing that never worked quite right but I don't remember what it was so obviously it wasn't important.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 1, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> So here I am sitting here doing some work, emailing a client...I have open office spreadsheet open doing an estimate for someone...and why the heck is this laptop so goddang slow right now?
> As i am sitting here WORKING...and it becomes almost unusable. i launch the Task Manager...100% disk usage and 96% memory and whut?...90% network??
> What the hell is going on...what program is using this much data...none that I can see...how is this possible,,,none of the processes are sending/receiving....but wait....for a few seconds I see "Windows update"... FML.
> Son of a bitch. Stick this system up M$'s ass.
> ...


The Taskmanager shows how many resources an open application takes. And what about your notebook? What have you done?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 1, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> So here I am sitting here doing some work, emailing a client...I have open office spreadsheet open doing an estimate for someone...and why the heck is this laptop so goddang slow right now?
> As i am sitting here WORKING...and it becomes almost unusable. i launch the Task Manager...100% disk usage and 96% memory and whut?...90% network??
> What the hell is going on...what program is using this much data...none that I can see...how is this possible,,,none of the processes are sending/receiving....but wait....for a few seconds I see "Windows update"... FML.
> Son of a bitch. Stick this system up M$'s ass.
> ...


Apple is just as bad.

I long for my 386 with Windows 3.1.  You could at least open an email without the screen popping around and get the blue circle of death for 2 minutes while it thinks about opening an email that is 7 words.


----------



## RWNJ (Dec 1, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Just install a Linux OS. Way better than windows.


----------



## monkrules (Dec 1, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > So here I am sitting here doing some work, emailing a client...I have open office spreadsheet open doing an estimate for someone...and why the heck is this laptop so goddang slow right now?
> ...


How so?

I've owned several Macs since 1990, or so, including a G4 Powerbook that still works well, and I've never experinced the peoblems you guys are describing. My present Mac is also pretty much flawless in its performance.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 1, 2017)

RWNJ said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Like me he uses Linux already on other computers and has for quite a long time.  Besides, Linux isn't the end all, be all, it has it's weak points and strong points just like Windows and OS X.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 1, 2017)

monkrules said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Cool, you purchased a good ones just like I did with my PCs.  Percentage wise Macs are just as reliable/unreliable as PCs it's just that PCs hold the vast majority of the market so you see more talk about PCs.  Don't believe me just look up the market for refurbished Macs.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 1, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



I worked on MacOs 9's for years...they were terrible really. "System error" crashes almost as much as Windows blue screens. Both required Norton and MacTools to stay afloat.
The first good Windows OS was Windows 2000.
The first good Mac was OSX. 
The first good Linux is highly arguable, but for me prolly Red Hat 7. All three were day in and day out reliable.


----------



## monkrules (Dec 1, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I worked on MacOs 9's for years...they were terrible really. "System error" crashes almost as much as Windows blue screens. Both required Norton and MacTools to stay afloat.
> The first good Windows OS was Windows 2000.
> The first good Mac was OSX.
> The first good Linux is highly arguable, but for me prolly Red Hat 7. All three were day in and day out reliable.


Yeah, all computers were pretty crappy back then. But at the time they were the best available, and we were happy to have them. I remember working on, I think it was, Mac's System 8.1 and having to do a lot of maintenance to keep the thing running well. Luckily, I enjoy troubleshooting problems.

But OSX changed all of that. Incredibly stable (in my experience). I’m now using OS 10.9.5 and it’s been bulletproof. Before that I used Tiger (OS 10.4, if I remember right), that was from about 2004, and it was extremely stable as well.
I have a 2004 PowerBook running Tiger and it still works well. Not bad for a thirteen year old laptop, eh?

I’d like to try Linux one of these days. I’ve heard a lot of good things about it.

In about 2002 I ran an office for a radio station. There were about 4 Windows boxes and I was forever getting the Blue Screen Of Death, and a message: “This program has performed an illegal action and will be shut down”. I’d have to reinstall drivers and all that crap. And it always seemed to happen when I was working on contracts, etc. 

So I bought a basic iBook and router and was able to do all of the work on that little iBook. I never had another computer problem in that office. Lol..

Computers can be fun, but we all have our “war stories”.


----------



## Windparadox (Dec 1, 2017)

`
`
Last year, my daughter built me a new desk top computer for Christmas. State of the art;

Cooler Master HAF 912 - Mid Tower Computer Case

GIGABYTE GA-F2A88XM-D3H FM2+ / FM2 AMD A88X (Bolton D4) SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 HDMI Micro ATX AMD Motherboard

ASUS Radeon R7 360 R7360-OC-2GD5 2GB 128-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 HDCP Ready Video Card

AMD Athlon X4 860K Kaveri Quad-Core 3.7 GHz Socket FM2+ 95W AD860KXBJABOX Desktop Processor

HyperX FURY 2 ea - 8GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 Desktop Memory

EVGA 100-W1-500-KR 500W ATX12V / EPS12V 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Continuous Power Supply

Windows 7 Professional

Excellent HD graphics and fast
​


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 2, 2017)

monkrules said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > I worked on MacOs 9's for years...they were terrible really. "System error" crashes almost as much as Windows blue screens. Both required Norton and MacTools to stay afloat.
> ...



If you enjoy fixing things, then you enjoy "toying around" with things 
And in that case you would very much like Linux. Linux is enormously customizable. There is a program called compiz where you can use 10,000's of user made themes as well as make your own. With a view add-ons added to it - yuo can make your computer look truly amazing.


----------



## RWNJ (Dec 2, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


WIndows for gaming, Linux for everything else. Seems to work pretty well.


----------



## monkrules (Dec 2, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> If you enjoy fixing things, then you enjoy "toying around" with things
> And in that case you would very much like Linux. Linux is enormously customizable. There is a program called compiz where you can use 10,000's of user made themes as well as make your own. With a view add-ons added to it - yuo can make your computer look truly amazing.


I really appreciate your info about Linux. I understand its built on the same basic core as OSX and is very stable. That’s hugely important to me.

And yes, I love fixing things. I owned an electronics shop at one time and repaired just about anything. Then, while in direct sales I used FileMaker Pro to build databases, now use Panorama, and am teaching myself SQL to continue with database design. All for fun.

At the radio station I mentioned in my earlier post, the main office and studio used Windows boxes in the offices, and Linux in programming. Linux always worked and from what I understand was virtually problem free. So the station was always on the air.

The office, was the opposite. They were always having problems with the Windows machine and an IT guy had to practically move into the lobby, they had so many problems.

I was in a different city, but the office manager would often ask me to go home to work, so I could do some of _their_ work on my little iBook (that they couldn’t do when the Winders boxes were down). So I would go home and handle commercials being sent to us, contracts, etc. Then I’d pass everything to the office when they were finally up and running again. Funny stuff. The little iBook was amazing.

Thanks again.


----------



## RWNJ (Dec 2, 2017)

monkrules said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > If you enjoy fixing things, then you enjoy "toying around" with things
> ...


In Europe, they have a choice of about 6 different operating systems you can choose from, when buying a new PC.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 2, 2017)

I buy Cyberpower gaming computers and then get new oversized cams to sup it up...


----------



## monkrules (Dec 2, 2017)

RWNJ said:


> In Europe, they have a choice of about 6 different operating systems you can choose from, when buying a new PC.


That's great.

I'm glad I opened this thread, it's given me a lot to think about. I'm going to start learning about Linux so, in time, I'll be able to get it running alongside my Mac. Looking forward to it.

I'm going to see if I can run a copy of Linux on my Mac, alongside OS X. How cool would that be?

Hope we're not derailing this thread. But it appears iamwhatiseem may be going along the same track we're looking at.

Thanks all.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 2, 2017)

RWNJ said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Who told you that?


----------



## RWNJ (Dec 2, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > monkrules said:
> ...


High-Performance Computing in Europe


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 2, 2017)

RWNJ said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > RWNJ said:
> ...


This has nothing to do with the consumer market. The computers are shipped with Windows 10. Very few come with Linux, FreeDOS or without OS.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 2, 2017)

monkrules said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > If you enjoy fixing things, then you enjoy "toying around" with things
> ...


The top 3 Linux distributions are Ubuntu, Mint and Fedora, there a a hundred others but those are the most used.  Currently I'm running Mint Cinnamon, it's the flagship of Mint but I also have fairly powerful computers.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 2, 2017)

RWNJ said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > RWNJ said:
> ...


That depends, certain applications for some types of work are better with Windows or Mac especially if you take certain work home and have to have it compatible with what's at work otherwise that's pretty much correct.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 3, 2017)

Mac's dramatically improved when they switched away from MacOs to a Unix platform. System crashes and "frozen finder" are now extinct. The only problem with Mac is the occasional applications locking up for no apparent reason. Doesn't happen often, but enough to be annoying. 
 Windows 7 was certainly a stable OS. Windows 7 Pro is prolly their best OS ever with Win 2000 not too far behind. I will not include Windows 10 as a serious OS. It is every bit as much of a data collection portal and future advertisement medium as it is an OS. Afterall this is the first time in PC history where you can buy a brand new oem computer with an OS that is TWO OS versions behind, and plenty of people do it.
Linux is basically fully mature now. With Mint and Ubuntu especially - everything just works. Easily and every time. And the stability of *nix is unmatched. 
For me the best OS is Linux Mint. OSX would be the best but it is still proprietary and way too expensive. Windows 10 is the worst. I say that because it is essentially not your computer. You belong to M$. They tap into your computer anytime they want, download any data they want - legally. They make changes to "your" computer without your knowledge, make their programs undeletable and unstoppable. And for those reasons, in my book, Windows 10 is the worst operating system.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 3, 2017)

If Linux wasn´t that small and full of crap I would give it another try.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 4, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> If Linux wasn´t that small and full of crap I would give it another try.


Tourettes?  I though you were in treatment.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 4, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > If Linux wasn´t that small and full of crap I would give it another try.
> ...


Then you were wrong.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 4, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Sooooo, you're not in treatment......  That explains it.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 4, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I just slaughtered Tux.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 4, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Did it taste like chicken?


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 4, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I didn´t eat it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 4, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Ahhhh, trophy hunting.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 4, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


No. MS payed me. They said the more blood and pieces the more $$$$$ will come.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 4, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Hey, ya gotta make a living somehow.........  Might as well sell out to the highest bidder.


----------

